# BEER AND GERD



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

I have both gerd and ibs everytime I drink beer I get bloated and feel a sharp heartburn pain everytime I sip (except after 4 or 5) I am often bloated for several days My gastro doctor said I will have gerd for life It appears my drinking days are over? Please share experiences


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I have IBS-D and GERD and cannot drink at all.I get pain, bloating, diah and cramps, I know what I can and cant have anymore (which is most good things !) so I just have to stop them all together. Some of the others on the board do have drinks occasionally I think so maybe you might be a ble to do the same.Best Wishes.


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

I had to stop drinking beer completely, didn't have any for about 15 years. Occasionally I have some now and it's been fine, seems to be a matter of degree for me. If I haven't had it for a while, and I only have one every now and then, it doesn't bother me. I drink wine and mixed drinks much more often and only occasionally have problems with those. I know they're all no-nos for my GERD and IBS-C so I compromised by cutting back. It's ok for now, but I'm aware that could change at any time.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had GERD and IBS D for many years. Wine and beer were very problematic. I have been taking flavonoid supplements for the past 5 years. GERD disappeared within a couple of months. D in about a year. Beer and wine are again fine. (In fact, I am going to open one now...)


----------

